# Chair plans



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I am looking for plans for a pair of Adirondack chairs complete with footrests and a small drink table. I would also like plans for a low chair for in my loft that can be broken down easily. Due to limited access to the loft because of the spiral staircase I cannot get a large chair up there. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 22, 2009)

Ken Johnson said:


> I am looking for plans for a pair of Adirondack chairs complete with footrests and a small drink table. I would also like plans for a low chair for in my loft that can be broken down easily. Due to limited access to the loft because of the spiral staircase I cannot get a large chair up there. Any input is appreciated.


Here are a couple...hope these helps

http://home.windstream.net/brcrkd/Adironchair.pdf

http://home.windstream.net/brcrkd/Adironchair2.pdf


----------

